# von -j2 auf -j3 ändern

## tuxianer

Hi,

kann ich während des Betriebes meine MAKEOPTS="-j2" Option, auf -j3 ändern ?! Oder muss ich dabei das gesamte System neubauen ?!

MfG

----------

## papahuhn

Ja.

----------

## Daimos

Das ist kein Problem. Das bewirkt nur, mit wievielen Threads gleichzeitig gebacken wird, auf die binaries hat das keinen Einfluss.

----------

## musv

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Ja.

 

Gute Antwort bei 2 konträren Fragen.

Das erinnert mich unweigerlich daran, daß mal irgendwelche Reporter Lilo Wanders fragten:

"Sag mal Lilo, bist du eigentlich Mann oder Frau?"

Antwort: Ja.

----------

## papahuhn

Selbst Schuld sag ich da  :Smile: 

Einer meiner Profs: "Möchten Sie Kaffee oder Tee? Der Logiker würde sagen: Ja".

----------

## Finswimmer

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Selbst Schuld sag ich da 
> 
> Einer meiner Profs: "Möchten Sie Kaffee oder Tee? Der Logiker würde sagen: Ja".

 

Du meinst, weil er entweder das eine oder das andere haben will, und damit die Aussage korrekt ist? Oder entgeht mir der tiefere Sinn? 

Für philosophische Ansätze müsste ich noch weitere Bier trinken  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## manuels

nicht nur entweder Tee oder Kaffee, sondern vielleicht auch beides... aber wir werden Offtopic.

Ja, du kannst es ruhig umstellen, da es nur angibt, wieviele Dateien gleichzeitig vom Kompiler übersetzt werden.

Nein, neu bauen brauchst du da nichts, weil die Binaries identisch wären.

----------

## tuam

 *manuels wrote:*   

> nicht nur entweder Tee oder Kaffee, sondern vielleicht auch beides

 

Ich dachte, ein umgangssprachliches Oder wäre immer xor? Also "Möchtest Du Zucker oder Milch?" - "Nein, beides"

FF,

Daniel

----------

